
My Dad Has Coronavirus. I Don’t Know If I Should Say Goodbye. - pw
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/26/opinion/coronavirus-family-grief.html
======
soganess
This is my greatest fear at the moment. My grandfather is 93; my parents,
aunts, and uncles are all over 60. They keep asking me to drive home and WFH
with them, but I keep making excuses why I can't.

Really, I'm just worried. I work at (and live blocks away from) one of the
first hospital in the USA that treated someone with COVID 19. My partner just
did rounds directly interacting with patients at a different hospital. I don't
work with patients and I feel fine. Yet, every time they ask, I think about
the last time I had a sore throat from eating food that was too hot, or the
last time I coughed unexpectedly and I wonder if I'm just carrying it.

It's hard to explain to the people you love, the people you think are strong,
that you're worried they're "too frail", and you're too high risk. So you just
keep coming up with excuses and hoping this will pass.

